# Opinions please? Is it possible to ovulate from both sides???



## mummymurray74

:dohh: Just when i think this month everything is back to normal and i can relax:shrug: I always get ovulation pain every month without fail, sometimes it left sometimes its right......

Well this month its BOTH???? 2 days ago i got ov pain on my left side exactly the same pain as always so i thought - right! Yes here we go! I usually have it for 3/4days. But the next morning the right side started hurting too? I thought i was imagining it:wacko:

I always can tell for sure if it is actually ovulation pain because if i lay down flat and gently press around my ovary area its sooooo painful like a really bad bruise that someone has pressed hard so i did it on my left side and Yep! definately that side, and then i pressed the other side and thats exactly the same!

Has anybody ever had this ? Maybe got pregnant? All i can find on the internet is thats how fraternal twins are born!:wacko:

If anybody knows it would help me from going crazy over my new thing to worry about now!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Its perfectly normal chick i have it on both side every month. I get cramps and then a feeling of them being bruised. Are you worried about having twins? xx


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> Its perfectly normal chick i have it on both side every month. I get cramps and then a feeling of them being bruised. Are you worried about having twins? xx


Hi honey!!!! Do you really, i only ever get one side? No not really worried about twins, at the moment i would be happy with whatever was given to me to be honest!!!! Although twins is a little scary!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

yes it is hun as i have it at the moment but then i have acupuncture to help with unexplained infertlity apparantly due to age im 44 45 on 28th dec so yes it does happen and it is quite painful from my experience good luck ! xx


----------



## NorthStar

The medical advice is that the ov pain location doesn't have any bearing on which ovary is actually going to be ovulating (Junebug ultra sounded herself at work and confirmed this too!) so whether it's left, right or both, it's all normal and fine :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> The medical advice is that the ov pain location doesn't have any bearing on which ovary is actually going to be ovulating (Junebug ultra sounded herself at work and confirmed this too!) so whether it's left, right or both, it's all normal and fine :thumbup:

Wow, that's really interesting. I honestly had no idea. The female body is a funny, funny thing.


----------



## chattyB

Perfectly possible to Ov from both sides! I've fallen pregnant with twins 3 times and triplets once so far. I lost one twin from 2 pregnancys (gave birth to a healthy girl each time), lost another set of twins at 22 weeks and triplets at 11weeks.

In my case it's called hyper ovulation and runs down my maternal line - mother, grandmother, great grandmother ect.

GL Hun!


----------



## Milty

Chatty I'm the same as you and have Hyper O from my moms family....

I have had 3 ultra sounds done during O over the years and every time I had foliciles on both sides usually several...most monthis I will have O type pain on both sides at one point or another

I will say though for my last one I was have a lot of pain on my left side and was sure their might be something wrong on that side and had my US done...I actually had more foliciles and bigger ones on the right side ...so my pain was on the left but most of the activity was on the right...


----------



## inkdchick

well no matter where we get the pains either form both sides or not at least we are Ovulating girls so its all good ! x


----------

